# Cypripedium arietinum



## Berthold (Jun 2, 2021)

Is there anyone here who cultivates Cypripedium arietinum?

I'm afraid the small seedlings can't synthesize chlorophyll by themselves without mykorrhizal fungi support


----------



## tnyr5 (Jun 4, 2021)

I've only ever seen it in the wild, growing with dappled sunlight in a thin duff of decaying pine and cedar needles with moss, over limestone. Wish I could be more help than that.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 4, 2021)

You might want to try to contact Bill Steele of Spangle Creek Labs in Minnesota. I know he had a sizable colony he grew from seed some years back. I'm sure he could give you some tips. One serious limiting factor might be summer-time heat. I suspect temperatures above 25 C are very detrimental to this species, as with other boreal or high altitude types like passerinum, guttatum and flavum. Good luck with your seedlings.


----------



## Berthold (Jun 10, 2021)

Tom, we had intensive contact to Bill


----------



## NYEric (Jun 11, 2021)

Good luck.


----------

